# Google Adsense + Amazon .



## RebelCowboySnB (Apr 1, 2011)

I have been using Google Adsense for a while which works ok for me. I have been looking at where people are talking about a product an place a Amazon link/buy it now ad. I have several pages that talk about products Amazon sells. I know google bans (or do they?) using other content based ad networks along side of there's but also lets you place your own self sold ads. Does anyone use both or know if using both Amazon direct product links an Google Adsense breaks ether there rules?


----------



## AnnieinBC (Mar 23, 2007)

I always thought the same as you Rebel. Google only wanted Adsense used on Blogger. BUT, someone else pointed out to me that there are lots of blogger blogs out there with all kinds of advertising, including Google Adsense.

So...maybe Google won't do anything about it if you do place Amazon or other ads on there? I am not sure.

Hopefully someone else comes along and responds to your post as well!


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

They did change their policy...a year or two ago, somewhere around there. 

Can I place Google ads on the same page with other ads?

If you're still worried about it, just email Adsense and ask them.


----------



## RebelCowboySnB (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks. I have now been trying Amizon and a text based ad service an nether seem to be worth it. I will give them some time though.


----------

